# The Listening Club



## Fugue (Apr 26, 2011)

Like a book club but for music. How about starting a thread where we pick one piece a week to listen to in depth and comment and observe on it? It would be very interesting to read about other people's thoughts, feelings and understanding of the piece. Great way for people to appreciate the music a little more and hopefully enjoy it.
Thoughts?


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I think they've done this sort of thing in the Opera forum. For all I know, someone has already tried to do it in other forums (fora?) too. I might be interested.

The biggest problem I would have is that I don't do Spotify. I would either have to have the piece in my collection or order it. If the latter, by the time I receive it from the library or an on-line store, I might miss out on participating.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I'm up for it, as long as the piece is available on youtube or wherever.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

I would also be interested in taking part. If I don't already own a piece or not able to purchase it for a reasonable price, I think most pieces are available on YouTube.


----------



## Fugue (Apr 26, 2011)

Agree, YouTube usually covers it.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Sounds interesting. Would it be reasonable for people to nominate works and then have everyone vote on the one (or ones) they'd like to discuss?


----------



## Clementine (Nov 18, 2011)

I'll participate whenever I'm able!


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

I would also love to participate whenever I can! There are thousands of very good recordings on YouTube, I'm not sure that we need to look anywhere else (unless people want to compare a dozen recordings of the same work).


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm in - are we permitted to up load pieces for commentary to this sight? If so where and how, please?


----------



## Merve (Jun 7, 2012)

mmsbls said:


> Would it be reasonable for people to nominate works and then have everyone vote on the one (or ones) they'd like to discuss?


I like this idea. I'd be in for this!


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

The way that I've seen it run on other forums is:
everybody who is interested adds their name.
A list is created
Then it works down the list with everybody picking a piece to review, in turn
The same time and day everyweek, then all the members add their views/comments
It appears to work very well
As mentioned above, Youtube, Spotify and Grooveshark (or similar) tend to have almost all the recorded music available.
Anybody got any better ideas?

Count me in by the way


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

It sounds like a good idea. Expect me to participate sporadically.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I think it's a really neat idea. As one who doesn't really know much on music theory or the nuances of different performers I probably wouldn't have a lot of my own comments, but I would love to read the conversations. Perhaps doing a different piece every two weeks though might be a better time frame though? Even though YouTube is a good source, everyone might not have immediate access....it might buy some time for those with busy schedules to participate more fully. Just a thought.


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

I'd be interested too.


----------



## Fugue (Apr 26, 2011)

Sonata said:


> I think it's a really neat idea. As one who doesn't really know much on music theory or the nuances of different performers I probably wouldn't have a lot of my own comments, but I would love to read the conversations. Perhaps doing a different piece every two weeks though might be a better time frame though? Even though YouTube is a good source, everyone might not have immediate access....it might buy some time for those with busy schedules to participate more fully. Just a thought.


Yes, perhaps two weeks would be a better time frame.
I guess those interested over that two week period should make themselves known and then everyone can nominate a piece which is then voted on.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Fugue said:


> Yes, perhaps two weeks would be a better time frame.
> I guess those interested over that two week period should make themselves known and then everyone can nominate a piece which is then voted on.


So..... this is starting in two weeks?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I've participated in such things on literature forums and music forums and I can tell you that you will lose all momentum if you drag everything out for two weeks. You simply allow members currently interested to nominate one piece until you get 10... then you vote... with the stipulation that the members cannot vote for the piece they nominated. 24 hours for nomination and 24 hours for voting is plenty.


----------



## Clementine (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm with cwarchc. If we do nominations, not only will it take more time, but we'll probably end up talking about pieces that everyone knows already anyways. I like the idea of everyone signing up who wants to participate, and then taking turns to pick a piece. That way we'll be sure to get a wide range of works, while giving out our own recommendations. 

I would suggest giving everyone 4-5 days during the week to listen to the work, and then we can discuss it over the weekend (more or less).


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I've participated in such things on literature forums and music forums and I can tell you that you will lose all momentum if you drag everything out for two weeks. You simply allow members currently interested to nominate one piece until you get 10... then you vote... with the stipulation that the members cannot vote for the piece they nominated. 24 hours for nomination and 24 hours for voting is plenty.


I was referring to the time frame of listening to each piece.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

I would be up for this, regardless of the process. Although, like Sonata my musical expertise is much more limited than many here.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Sid James said:


> Sounds like a good idea.


I second that emotion.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I would love to try it out.

Now, how do we start? What if we put our names up for a random lot, and whoever wins gets to pick the piece for the week?


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Why don't we create a group for this? That may keep things more organized. I'm certainly interested in this idea.


----------



## Clementine (Nov 18, 2011)

Also, I think we should have a separate thread for each piece we discuss. This thread could be used to moderate what piece is next, and then each week we could have a thread with a consistent title, like "The Listening Club: (insert name of piece)." That way this thread won't get cluttered, and it'll be easy to resurrect discussions of previous works.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

of this thread!

I suggest listening to Alexander Borodin 3 symphonies and tell your opinions to each other about them here (or in a group).


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Arsakes said:


> I suggest listening to Alexander Borodin 3 symphonies and tell your opinions to each other about them here (or in a group).


Is this three suggestions or one? I think we should limit it to one of the symphonies as many nominations could be shorter and we should have some cutoff point. If we accept 3 symphonies as a single nomination, then things would become confused and protracted. Of course, there is nothing to any of us from listening to the rest (esp. as the symphonies rarely come individually on a disc) just that official discussion be limited to one of them.

Alternatively, we could have a cut-off point of the length of a single CD for suggestions with the exception being that single works that are longer be accepted eg Symphonies by Mahler or Shostakovich, or Requiem settings. We could also limit the number of suggested works so that people don't add too many works that are unrelated. I propose some of the following rules:

1. Nominations must be limited to a single composer
2. Multiple nominations must be related eg part of a symphony cycle, overtures, string quartets, dances etc
3. Multiple nominations must last a MAXIMUM of 80 mins
4. Single nominations must be less than 2 hrs

Of course, there is still much to be said for limiting to a single work as it would simpify things greatly. What do the rest of you think?


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

-crmoorhead

You're right about the nomination rules.

I suggested the 3 symphonies of Borodin, the third one is unfinished and has only two movements. I prefer them in order of 1>3>2 and the first one has more depth.
So I nominate:
*Alexander Borodin - Symphony No. 1 in E flat major* that is between 32-35 minutes.
consisted of 1. Adagio / 2. Prestissimo / 3. Andante / 4. Allegro molto vivo

It's better to wait for others' nominations too.


----------



## Fugue (Apr 26, 2011)

I think multiple nominations should be related. If it's a symphony then we have to look at the work as a whole.
Personally I'm not worried about the length of the piece.
I like the idea of having a separate thread each time, good for searches.
Not sure what the best way of deciding on which piece to choose each time. A vote sounds the most sensible to me.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I hope I haven't spoiled this thread with the cat pic!

I'm waiting for a reason to listen to Mahler's symphonies and this thread can be that. I have them for some time but Bruckner was better to listen to.
Any ideas?


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Borodin #1 is fine with me if you all decide to go with that.

Just a reminder - don't expect everyone to participate on the weekend. Some people here (Sid James and myself included) don't generally post much on the weekend. I would keep a current selection open for at least a week before moving on.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

It's great to see such an interest
We need to create a list of all members who are interested, we can always add people later, if they find the threads and like what they see.
we need to keep it to one piece, otherwise it would get confusing
we should also keep it to one week, if you can't participate, it doesn't matter, you can always add your comments later
we need somebody to keep, and post the list
lets get it started.
I'm fine with Borodin 
Are we going with this?
When are we posting our thoughts? somebody pick a day!


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

I am also fine with Boridin Symphony No. 1 and with any length if we are sticking to single nominations. I also agree that a separate thread would be good and that we should wait until after the weekend so more people are in agreement.  A week per piece also seems a good suggestion.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

OK... we have a nomination for *Borodin Symphony no. 1*. Any other nominations? Just throw out an idea people. I'll suggest Mahler's *Lied von der Erde*. Now we need 8 more nominations. Let's go people. How hard is this?


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

In lieu of nominating, I'll second Mahler


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

No we don't need more nominations
One per week
one per member, working down the list
or it won't work, we'll get bogged down in working out what we are listening too when, and what when we post a response
We need a list of everybody who is interested
then the first person nominates a piece, it looks as though Borodin is a good first choice
We then all listen to it and post our comments
Then the 2nd person on the list nominates a piece.
In the words of Yul Bynner: etc etc etc etc
I agree, I think we need a seperate thread,
Too much of a newboy to know how we achieve this?


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm leaning towards the working down the list approach rather than voting every week for something new. It will make it more unexpected and I am willing to try anything. 

BTW, the list of people who have shown interest so far (in order) are:

Fugue
Vesteralen
violadude
crmoorhead
mmsbls
Clementine
CarterJohnsonPiano
KRoad
Merve
cwarchc
emiellucifuge
Sonata
Petwhac
StlukesguildOhio: Lied von der Erde (Mahler)
Sid James
lou
samurai
Huilunsoittaja
TrazomGangflow
Arsakes
MaestroViolinist
Theophrastus
science: Missa "Et ecce terrae motus" (Brumel)
SottoVoce: Variations for Piano (Webern)
Klavierspieler


Arsakes is technically last, but I still propose going with Borodin and I liked cat pic.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

crmoorhead said:


> I'm leaning towards the working down the list approach rather than voting every week for something new. It will make it more unexpected and I am willing to try anything.
> 
> BTW, the list of people who have shown interest so far (in order) are:
> 
> ...


To confirm, yes, I am still in. 

I agree with crmoorhead's idea that we go down the list and everyone nominates a piece. If we have to vote on them, we will often end up with more "traditional" repertoire, stuff that is less controversial because everybody likes it to some degree. If each person gets to pick one selection, it forces the others to be more open-minded; we may get some more unusual works-that would be very interesting. I often have preconceived ideas about certain composers/compositions, but when I study them in depth, I realize that there is more to them than I had previously thought, and my eyes are opened.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

I want to join in too!!! :wave:

I will listen to Borodin if that is the chosen piece. I've never personally listened to his music, but I'm open to new stuff!


----------



## Theophrastus (Aug 13, 2011)

This sounds like a great idea and I'd like to listen in on this very much. Like a couple of others, my knowledge of music is limited - which is actually why I'm here. Will give Borodin a listen over the weekend.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm in and I'll nominate Brumel's "Earthquake Mass," though I confess that I don't understand the process yet. 

Nominations so far: 

Borodin: Symphony #1
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Brumel: Missa "Et ecce terrae motus"


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

This sounds like a great idea, I'm in. I nominate Webern's Variations for Piano


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Me, me! I want in too!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Nominations so far: 

Borodin: Symphony #1
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Brumel: Missa "Et ecce terrae motus"
Webern: Variations for Piano


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

I've added the new names to the list already creaded above, but also added the nominations by each person so far too. I suggest that we work down the list from the top. If the next person on the list hasn't selected anything yet, then the choice will fall to the next person who has or, if the poster prefers, they can defer to the choice of another member eg if I haven't picked anything by the time week 4 comes, I could nominate Das Lied von Erde suggested by StLuke or failing that mmsbls's choice will be chosen by default.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Good...
All I have to do is to download their tracks from YT and listen to them, after the confirmation.
Are the nominations under 2 hours? It seems the rules have changed.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I am in also. Let's not stick to this 2 hours rule. Otherwise we should exclude operas, bad mistake . My proposal is : 
Niels Marthinsen : Snapshot Symphony


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

crmoorhead said:


> I've added the new names to the list already creaded above, but also added the nominations by each person so far too. I suggest that we work down the list from the top. If the next person on the list hasn't selected anything yet, then the choice will fall to the next person who has or, if the poster prefers, they can defer to the choice of another member eg if I haven't picked anything by the time week 4 comes, I could nominate Das Lied von Erde suggested by StLuke or failing that mmsbls's choice will be chosen by default.


So I'm the third one to make a nomination? According to the list.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm in for this one. 

So what is item 1 and how long do we have to listen to it and discuss it?


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

a couple of additional rules:
- work should be in youtube - my proposal wasn't, so I find new one
- separate thread for works should contain rolling number like #1 Listening Club : Borodin ...
- master list should contain dates like Borodin ... (11.6-17.6.2012)

----
and finally separate thread should have link to work like this :


----------



## Clementine (Nov 18, 2011)

Lets get the nomination thing sorted out once and for all. Half the people seem to be under the impression we're nominating and then voting. The other half simply wants have each member be assigned a week, and we listen to whatever piece that member chooses (thus providing us with more variety of pieces, and less time wasted on nominating).

If you want to go down the list, and have individual members choose a piece for the week, 'like' this post.

_(+1 like, from Clementine)_


----------



## Clementine (Nov 18, 2011)

If you want to have members nominate, and then vote on what we listen to for each week, 'like' this post.



We can tally at the end of the day.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

violadude said:


> So I'm the third one to make a nomination? According to the list.


Yes, that is correct, though I think we have settled on Borodin symphony for week 1. Fugue will pick week 2, Vesteralen week 3 and you will have week 4.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm happy to have each person on the list make a selection and we listen and comment for a week. When all the details are finalized, we should probably post a complete set of rules in this thread. This thread should probably have links to all the threads that discuss particular works.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Moira said:


> I'm in for this one.
> 
> So what is item 1 and how long do we have to listen to it and discuss it?


Item 1 will be Borodin: Symphony No. 1. Official discussion will be for a week starting on Mon 11th June, but the thread will be still available for latecomers. Item 2 will start next Mon (18th Jun) and is yet to be nominated by Fugue.

I will also suggest that the deadline for nominations be 1 week before the start of the discussion (excepting the first few weeks). After that, if someone does not nominate something, then the next members nomination will be picked as default. There is no proposed length restriction.

I think that availability on YouTube would also be required, though this shouldn't be our only source of exposure.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Ive just listened to the Borodin 1 this morning!

This is the recording I have; Recommended!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Essential...e=UTF8&qid=1339272256&sr=1-1&keywords=borodin


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

emiellucifuge said:


> Ive just listened to the Borodin 1 this morning!
> 
> This is the recording I have; Recommended!
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Essential...e=UTF8&qid=1339272256&sr=1-1&keywords=borodin


I just bought this. This thread will cost me fortune


----------



## Fugue (Apr 26, 2011)

I'd like to nominate Beethoven String Quartet No. 15, Opus.132 for the second session.

I have the Borodin all fired up and ready to go.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

emiellucifuge said:


> Ive just listened to the Borodin 1 this morning!
> 
> This is the recording I have; Recommended!
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Essential...e=UTF8&qid=1339272256&sr=1-1&keywords=borodin


This is exactly that CD I borrowed from a friend 6 years ago and I have the mp3s on my PC. Very interesting.

Symphony No.3 is also very nice, don't forget to listen to it.

YT links for those who don't have the CDs:

1. Adagio:




2. Prestissimo:




3. Andante:




4. Allegro molto vivo:


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I've been away a couple of days.
It looks as though things have moved a bit.
The way that I'm seeing this is that we now have our list 
We are on our way with the nominations 
The dates have been set
All the pieces should be available on YT 
We should all check that we have enough money to buy copies of all the music we will be exposed too :lol:

My piece is Relache by Satie


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd also like to participate in this group as time permits...


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

This is the list of (potential) participants so far. Should another thread be created with a summary of nomination rules?

Fugue: String Quartet No. 15, Opus.132 (Beethoven)
Vesteralen
violadude
crmoorhead
mmsbls
Clementine
CarterJohnsonPiano
KRoad
Merve
cwarchc: Relache (Satie)
emiellucifuge
Sonata
Petwhac
StlukesguildOhio: Lied von der Erde (Mahler)
Sid James
lou
samurai
Huilunsoittaja
TrazomGangflow
Arsakes
MaestroViolinist
Theophrastus
science: Missa "Et ecce terrae motus" (Brumel)
SottoVoce: Variations for Piano (Webern)
Klavierspieler
Mika
Moira
tdc


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

As a noobie to TC I would like to see some sort of template/format for the commentary first - this will allow me focus my listening a little more on the points/issues open for debate, please.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

I'll be in for this, although I might not be able to participate sometimes. I would like to nominate Arthur Bliss's Colour Symphony.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

An Die Freude said:


> I'll be in for this, although I might not be able to participate sometimes. I would like to nominate Arthur Bliss's Colour Symphony.


I came close to nominating this myself. Good choice!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I still suggest using a lot system to pick pieces. Nominations can take a long time. What if one person from the group is randomly selected each week to choose the song? Use a random generator program if you like.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

crmoorhead said:


> This is the list of (potential) participants so far. Should another thread be created with a summary of nomination rules?
> 
> Fugue: String Quartet No. 15, Opus.132 (Beethoven)
> Vesteralen
> ...


You might as well add me since I have already participated in the first week's listing.

Kevin


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Well, this thread seems to be going nowhere fast... Less orgastic enthusiasm; more substance, please


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I still suggest using a lot system to pick pieces. Nominations can take a long time. What if one person from the group is randomly selected each week to choose the song? Use a random generator program if you like.


There was a vote on page 4 of this thread voting 13 to 1 in favour of individual nominations, though I am aware that random allotment of individual nominations hasn't yet been discussed. The reason why I am operating a first come, first served policy for nominations is because a lottery would too random. While it is true that it might speed up the waiting times, it is equally possible for someone to have to wait longer for their turn to come around if they are unlucky.

According to the current lineup, Fugue will have week 2's nomination starting on Mon and Vesteralen will have week 3. Whenever someone's turn is coming up and they haven't yet nominated a piece, I will send them a private message around 2 weeks before their nomination. All nominations must be nominated at least a week before the propsed start date so that people have a chance buy recordings if they need to.

The way I had organised it, if someone hadn't picked a piece, the next person who had would be selected. I think that I will change it to a random selection from the pieces that have already been chosen. This random selection will be selected in advance so that we will always have a fallback. If I do it that way it means that everyone will be guaranteed a chance. If I only picked by lottery, people will inevitably lose out. Currently this list will stand at:

WEEK 1 (Current) - Boridin: Symphony No. 1 (Selected by consensus)
WEEK 2 (18/06/12) - Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15, Op. 132 (Selected by Fugue)
WEEK 3 (25/06/12) - Neilsen: Symphony No. 5, Op. 50 (Selected by Vesteralen)
WEEK 4 (02/07/12) - YET TO BE CHOSEN BY VIOLADUDE (If not selected before 24/06, a random selection from the existing nominations will be chosen)

I will choose the random selection (if that option is needed) on the day after the deadline for nomination expires. If someone else's choice is selected at random, they will go back to the end of the queue. Likewise, if someone fails to nominate when their turn comes around, they will join the back of the queue. I will remind people in advance so that they get a fair warning. The next 4 upcoming nominations will also be posted as the second post in every Listening Club thread.

Does this system appeal?


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Kevin Pearson said:


> You might as well add me since I have already participated in the first week's listing.
> 
> Kevin


I will add you to the list.  This thread is largely defunct since people are signed up and nominations have been selected for the next fortnight or so. See my reply to Huilunsoittaja above for how things are proposed to progress from here. It would be good to have some more feedback from other members because I really have no preference how things are organised as long as people are happy. 

The bottom line is to nominate ASAP. Not everyone will nominate, I think, so there is a reasonable chance you won't have to wait for months before your turn comes around.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

My nomination: Carl Nielsen Symphony No 5 Op 50 FS97


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I nominate Sibelius symphony 5


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

So Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15, Op. 132 (in 5 pieces) is our next subject.



Vesteralen said:


> My nomination: Carl Nielsen Symphony No 5 Op 50 FS97


Already listened to it, I'll keep my (positive) comment for later.



Sonata said:


> I nominate Sibelius symphony 5


Good one.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

It's time to start week 2, right?


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Week 2 will start on Monday. I have listed the dates of the current schedule in post 69 of this thread.  Weeks 2 and 3 are all ready to go in terms of links, purchase options and background info. The schedule for the next 4 weeks will be listed as post 2 in each listening club post.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

crmoorhead said:


> Week 2 will start on Monday. I have listed the dates of the current schedule in post 69 of this thread.  Weeks 2 and 3 are all ready to go in terms of links, purchase options and background info. The schedule for the next 4 weeks will be listed as post 2 in each listening club post.


Appreciate you taking this on and I hope we continue to get good participation. I'm looking forward to the next several weeks.

Kevin


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I'd like to take part in this, if it's possible.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

That would be great maestro.  Look for Listening Club Week 2 for discussion specific to this week's piece: one of Beethoven's string quartets. And we still plan to keep previous weeks open for ongoing comments on Week 1: Borodin symphony 1


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Can I nominate a piece now, for use when its my turn, or do I have to wait until I'm chosen?


----------



## Merve (Jun 7, 2012)

Sorry mine is going to be a rather more common piece but I'd like to nominate Bach's Harpsichord/Piano concerto no 1. It's my favorite and I wonder how other people see it..  Hope that's okay! ...But is it too short? I can nominate a few of them at once but they're not exactly one whole piece so not sure about that.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

maestro267 said:


> Can I nominate a piece now, for use when its my turn, or do I have to wait until I'm chosen?


Go ahead and put a nomination in now if you would like. It will be some time before we reach your nomination, as we've been going in order of those who've joined up. But that way it's set in the database and ready to go


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

OK. My nomination is Arnold Bax's Symphony No. 4.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I warned you ... then we will have to deal with more than 50 new threads in the general forum after a year! :clap:


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Merve said:


> Sorry mine is going to be a rather more common piece but I'd like to nominate Bach's Harpsichord/Piano concerto no 1. It's my favorite and I wonder how other people see it..  Hope that's okay! ...But is it too short? I can nominate a few of them at once but they're not exactly one whole piece so not sure about that.


Seems a fine suggestion to me.  I think this is BWV 1052, yes? 22 mins isn't too short and it is also beneficial when listening to multiple versions that there may be available. I also think it will be interesting to see what people think of harpsichord vs piano.


----------



## Fugue (Apr 26, 2011)

You're doing a grand job crmoorhead!


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi everyone,

As you may have noticed, I have been (mostly) away for the past couple of days, and I will be (almost entirely) away for the next couple of weeks. When is it my turn to select a piece? I might not be here during that time, so when it is needed, my choice is *Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 16 in G major, Op. 31, No. 1*. It is one of a couple of the Beethoven sonatas in my repertoire, and it is definitely my favourite, although probably one of his least-known ones. Wonderful work. I may be back to check on the weekend, and if I have time, I can offer a bit of insight and background information on the sonata.

(P.S. It is about 22 minutes long, is that over the time limit?)


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

There is no time limit for works. I'll add your choice to the list and it will be scheduled to begin on 30th July.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I only came across this now. Is it too late to join?


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I only came across this now. Is it too late to join?


Sure, I will add you to the list.  Look at reply #2 in any of the listening club threads to see the rules for nomination. Nominated works must have a version available on YouTube. I'd also encourage you to add your piece to the existing threads.


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

crmoorhead said:


> Sure, I will add you to the list.  Look at reply #2 in any of the listening club threads to see the rules for nomination. Nominated works must have a version available on YouTube. I'd also encourage you to add your piece to the existing threads.


I would like to join if possible. Thanks.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

powerbooks said:


> I would like to join if possible. Thanks.


Done. Just FYI, there is a long waiting list for members, but nominating a work early will mean you possibly won't have to wait till last. If a member fails to nominate a listening piece, that slot in the schedule will be picked at random from those in the list that have nominated. Up till now, no one has failed to nominate, but it is fairly likely that some people on the list will forget or not be available when I message them a reminder a few days before the deadline.


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks!

May I also suggest that we take a look at this site for how do they organize the weekly listening of a Bach cantata?

http://www.bach-cantatas.com/

Not saying that theirs is the best way to organize, but agreeing on a major piece ahead of time and post it (or IM to all members) will help people to prepare for that.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

We decided earlier in this thread (by vote) that it would be better for people to go for individual nominations rather than voting on each week's selection. It was thought that this would lead to a greater variety because people have more individual tastes and a consensus would be likely to negate that. It also allows us to accept nominations that few people have listened to or heard of. It was also thougt that voting for each piece would be altogether too time consuming and people would lose interest in that process, leading to the same group of people being catered for. 

I have a spreadsheet containing all the members and the current schedule as well as the piece they have nominated (if any). There are currently 34 members on the list and 10 nominations. When a piece is nominated in advance, I will prepare the list of available recordings, YouTube links and background info within a few days. This usually only takes about 15-20 mins. 9 out of the 10 nominations mentioned earlier have already been prepared.

The deadline for nomination is a week before the scheduled Listening Club is to start, thereby giving people at least a week's advance notice of what will be discussed. The schedule for the next 4 upcoming Listening Club posts is available in the latest Listening Club thread. The current schedule is:

PART 5: A Faust Symphony (Liszt) chosen by crmoorhead starting 09/07/12
PART 6: TBC by MMSBLS before 08/07/12 and starting 16/07/12
PART 7: TBC by Clementine before 15/07/12 and starting 23/07/12
PART 8: Piano Sonata No. 16 in G major (Beethoven) chosen by CarterJohnsonPiano and starting 30/07/12

If you nominate in advance, members will be informed about the subject of discussion up to five weeks in advance. If people do not nominate in advance, people will recieve less notice, but no less than a week. 

Past discussions/reviews will remain 'active' for people to contribute to at a later date and links are given in each Listening Club thread. Even thought we are starting a new thread every week, the main reason for this is so that we progress through the list of members at a steady rate. I would hope that discussion of the pieces not be restricted to that one week as, realistically, people take a little time to get round to it.

I hope that clarifies any questions you had.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I will nominate Stockhausen's Gruppen for part 6.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

mmsbls said:


> I will nominate Stockhausen's Gruppen for part 6.


Should be very interesting!


----------



## Clementine (Nov 18, 2011)

I'll nominate Bach's _Cello Suite #6._


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

I nominate Schubert works!! Please consider the ff:

1. Schubert's Great C Major or Unfinished Symphony

2. String Quintet in C or Trout Quintet


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

peeyaj said:


> I nominate Schubert works!! Please consider the ff:
> 
> 1. Schubert's Great C Major or Unfinished Symphony
> 
> 2. String Quintet in C or Trout Quintet


Just one nomination per member. Sorry!


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

I'd like to nominate Britten's Serenade For Tenor, Horn and Strings.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Can I join as well, please?


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Ramako said:


> Can I join as well, please?


Sure, I'll add your name to the list and you can get a nomination to me whenever you want.  We also need more responses in the listening club threads, so get stuck in.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

crmoorhead said:


> Sure, I'll add your name to the list and you can get a nomination to me whenever you want.  We also need more responses in the listening club threads, so get stuck in.


Thanks, I'll try although I won't have internet access for the next week.

I would also like to nominate Haydn's Trauer symphony, no. 44.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Ramako said:


> Thanks, I'll try although I won't have internet access for the next week.
> 
> I would also like to nominate Haydn's Trauer symphony, no. 44.


The discussions don't expire, just reply when you can, but it is important that the threads aren't too empty, even if people are listening along in their free time. I also like to provide a lot of extra information on the nominated works that I find interesting.

I'll add your nomination to the list. I love Haydn, so I'll look forward to it. :


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Schubert's String Quintet in C - then


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

Where is the current schedule of listening club posted? I can't find the list to see what is up and coming? I know Bliss is in there somewhere but I lost the post.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

The next 4 weeks of the club are listed in post 2 of each discussion thread. I also have this linked in my sig line. See below!


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

crmoorhead said:


> The next 4 weeks of the club are listed in post 2 of each discussion thread. I also have this linked in my sig line. See below!


Got it, thanks.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

You know have two works of Beethoven in TLC and still no Schubert.. Oh,


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd like to join!

But I have some questions: where can I find what is the work for this week and how will I know when it is my time to nominate something?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Welcome to the joys of TinyChat at www.tinychat.com/talkclassical .... here we listen every single day to classical day except Fridays .

It would be cool to revive this trend again today.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> It would be cool to revive this trend again today.


Which trend? The Listening Club? Isn't that what Saturday Symphonies is?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

brotagonist said:


> Which trend? The Listening Club? Isn't that what Saturday Symphonies is?


Saturday Symphonies is a subset of this... but the listening club would encompass all forms, not just the symphonic form.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> Saturday Symphonies is a subset of this... but the listening club would encompass all forms, not just the symphonic form.


That makes sense. I have long thought that there should be an SS for chamber music, or solo instrumental or vocal, etc. I have just not ever brought it up, because I can barely keep up with the SS as it is (in light of my acquisition bursts  ).

I do, occasionally, try to be a bit conversant about my/others' listening on the Current Listening thread, so that there is a bit of exchange and not just a list of album covers.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

brotagonist said:


> That makes sense. I have long thought that there should be an SS for chamber music, or solo instrumental or vocal, etc. I have just not ever brought it up, because I can barely keep up with the SS as it is (in light of my acquisition bursts  ).
> 
> I do, occasionally, try to be a bit conversant about my/others' listening on the Current Listening thread, so that there is a bit of exchange and not just a list of album covers.


Indeed, lately I've been on TinyChat doing very profound real time chats with TC members about the music. However, there are times when I prefer a written reaction to the music and not just chat format here.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I feel like every time we try and start something like a "Listening Club" or "Saturday Symphonies" barely anyone is ever inclined to actually discuss the music they listened to. All they do is post a picture of what recording of the piece they are listening to and that's as far as it goes. Pretty boring imo.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

violadude said:


> I feel like every time we try and start something like a "Listening Club" or "Saturday Symphonies" barely anyone is ever inclined to actually discuss the music they listened to. All they do is post a picture of what recording of the piece they are listening to and that's as far as it goes. Pretty boring imo.


Question is how do we initiate a critical discussion about the pieces and not just gut reaction? Seriously I want some in depth analysis of what I'm listening to.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

violadude said:


> I feel like every time we try and start something like a "Listening Club" or "Saturday Symphonies" barely anyone is ever inclined to actually discuss the music they listened to. All they do is post a picture of what recording of the piece they are listening to and that's as far as it goes. Pretty boring imo.


For me, there is the lack of musical training. I find it difficult to say anything revelatory about the music. Then, also, there are those with a lot of training and expertise, who speak circles around my attempts. I just am not able to keep up.

I agree, however, that just a list of pictures (album covers/YT videos, etc.) and little impression, anecdote, commentary or discussion does not do much to help anyone get more out of a piece.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

brotagonist said:


> For me, there is the lack of musical training. I find it difficult to say anything revelatory about the music. Then, also, there are those with a lot of training and expertise, who speak circles around my attempts. I just am not able to keep up.
> 
> I agree, however, that just a list of pictures (album covers/YT videos, etc.) and little impression, anecdote, commentary or discussion does not do much to help anyone get more out of a piece.


Yes but isn't it possible to discuss the music from a philosophical and psychological angle without any prior musical training? I feel that this would be a wonderful opportunity to learn from all this... in fact, I have basic musical training and I am working to delve into Morton Feldman's music not superficially.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> Yes but isn't it possible to discuss the music from a philosophical and psychological angle without any prior musical training? I feel that this would be a wonderful opportunity to learn from all this... in fact, I have basic musical training and I am working to delve into Morton Feldman's music not superficially.


Let's go for it. We could start by discussing this week's SS, or someone could propose a separate list of repertoire from the full gamut of classical music: Lieder, solo instrumental, opera, symphony, chamber, electronic, etc. I'm not going to spend hours composing an essay, but I am willing to spend a bit of time to formulate some thoughts.

I don't mind Morton Feldman and I have one  album that I really do think is great, but I hope this doesn't turn into someone's venue for trying to get others to love and appreciate their own favourite hobby horse, such as getting greater recognition for American composers, or the young up-and-could-be-coming new composers, etc. If we would stick to a list of widely recognized great works of all genres and periods, including contemporary, of course, it would interest me more than trying to force names nobody has ever heard of on everyone else.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

brotagonist said:


> Let's go for it. We could start by discussing this week's SS, or someone could propose a separate list of repertoire from the full gamut of classical music: Lieder, solo instrumental, opera, symphony, chamber, electronic, etc. I'm not going to spend hours composing an essay, but I am willing to spend a bit of time to formulate some thoughts.
> 
> I don't mind Morton Feldman and I have one  album that I really do think is great, but I hope this doesn't turn into someone's venue for trying to get others to love and appreciate their own favourite hobby horse, such as getting greater recognition for American composers, or the young up-and-could-be-coming new composers, etc. If we would stick to a list of widely recognized great works of all genres and periods, including contemporary, of course, it would interest me more than trying to force names nobody has ever heard of on everyone else.


Indeed I agree... I am wondering who would be a go-to person to set this up... I'm still stuck in my Morton Feldman month but I promise promise to participate actively.

And no it's not going to be an agenda filled to promote my favorite composers... Then again, I seriously listen to everything without judgment... brotagonist, if you wish, could you set up a separated thread for our discussion if you want? (Sadly enough, due to private personal problems I can't find enough time to focus well on this...)


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> Indeed I agree... I am wondering who would be a go-to person to set this up... I'm still stuck in my Morton Feldman month but I promise promise to participate actively.


Considering that I am a flesh and blood being and not a virtual one, my existence here in Cyberia is only virtual  and I cannot promise to be here every week (although I am generally quite active on TC, I do occasionally miss a day now and again). I have a life to live in the real world.

I suggest that, either, we use one of TC's recommended lists, say the first piece from each list, then the second piece from each list, etc., one piece per week, that would be a way to "set this up" without a lot of workload, or we go with the SS for starters, since it's already running and being administered.

It's your idea and I suggest you run with it.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm intrigued by the idea but I know from experience how I'm wired up. The moment I'm _required_ to listen to something, I'll tend to dislike it. "Oh, fudge! I gotta listen to Billie Piper whispering subliminal self affirmations in my ear? Who wants to do that?" If it were not for this little quirk of my nature, I'd be stepping up to the plate. I do hope it succeeds for whomever wants to participate.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Weston said:


> I'm intrigued by the idea but I know from experience how I'm wired up. The moment I'm _required_ to listen to something, I'll tend to dislike it. "Oh, fudge! I gotta listen to Billie Piper whispering subliminal self affirmations in my ear? Who wants to do that?"


ditto

I have so many albums here, favourites and new ones yet to be heard, that my ears are spoken for for years to come  I don't like being told what to listen to. The same with book clubs.

The SS works for me, because it is relatively painless. I have skipped a few times, because I just didn't want to hear 'that', or because I had a lot of new acquisitions. Most weeks, I can spare an hour. It might not be unreasonable to post comments and observations right in the SS thread: this is what I'm going to listen to and, later, if one feels like saying something, post it. It might generate some discussion amongst those interested in taking part.

As I had stated a few posts back, I like the idea of being more chatty in the Current Listening. I don't do it as much as I should, but why not comment on someone's recent selections? This way, one is talking about what people actually are choosing to hear. I often indulge in the whim of selecting a piece someone is listening to and listening on YT. This could become an exchange of observations on the piece, if one chooses.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Arsakes said:


>


100 cookies and 1000 points to anyone who got the reference!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

brotagonist said:


> Considering that I am a flesh and blood being and not a virtual one, my existence here in Cyberia is only virtual  and I cannot promise to be here every week (although I am generally quite active on TC, I do occasionally miss a day now and again). I have a life to live in the real world.
> 
> I suggest that, either, we use one of TC's recommended lists, say the first piece from each list, then the second piece from each list, etc., one piece per week, that would be a way to "set this up" without a lot of workload, or we go with the SS for starters, since it's already running and being administered.
> 
> It's your idea and I suggest you run with it.


Smart idea... the TC recommended list is a good way to start I think... Okay let me research this further. If I were to start it wouldn't be until April when I am done with my month of composer listening.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Lord Lance said:


> 100 cookies and 1000 points to anyone who got the reference!


I probably wont get that reference until the year 2112. (But no, that's a different reference entirely. Ah - I feel old and jaded.)


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Weston said:


> I probably wont get that reference until the year 2112. (But no, that's a different reference entirely. Ah - I feel old and jaded.)


No worries as that went over my head as well. It missed my head too.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

*Assuming Direct Control*



Weston said:


> I probably wont get that reference until the year 2112. (But no, that's a different reference entirely. Ah - I feel old and jaded.)


Making references from your era always garner respects. Here's a consolidation: 15 cookies. Enjoy.

The answer was Mass Effect 2 - Harbinger.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lord Lance said:


> Making references from your era always garner respects. Here's a consolidation: 15 cookies. Enjoy.
> 
> The answer was Mass Effect 2 - Harbinger.


now that was pretty allusive there, bear.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Albert7 said:


> now that was pretty allusive there, bear.


Not really. Its explicit. The 5 second scene wherein Harbinger "assumes control" of one of his troop became an internet sensation for a few.... hours? Days?

Internet changes its likes every 5 minutes, so we'll never know.


----------

